# There are too many Pokemon.



## YujiroHanma (Aug 19, 2011)

I just recently completed Pokemon White, got the National Dex and thought, 'Hey! why don't I catch 'em all!"
Then I discovered there was 646 pokemon. 

I'm sorry when you have an ice cream and fungus pokemon that's when you know you've went overboard and there are just too many Legendary pokemon!
I'm disliking most of Generation V pokemon.

My opinion is that if Gamefreak was to make anymore pokemon games in the future it should be new regions with a mixture of different pokemon from different generation.

Or they should just make a game with all the regions put into one, make leveling extremely slow to balance out all the regions. 
That way online trading won't die, people like me would be happier and the Pokemon Series would not die.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, agreed. There's too many of them and they keep getting worse and worse. 

Gen I & II - Awesome designs
Gen III - Average
Gen IV - Urgh so bad
Gen V - Also very bad


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 19, 2011)

And this thread will be full of nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) soon... 


I like all the desings(Yes, some are weird, but I still like them), and ever since Gen 1 they confirmed that there were more than 1000 Pok?mon. Deal with it.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 19, 2011)

I've pretty much loved all Pok?mon from Gen 1 to gen 4.

Gen 5 was less interesting to me, but still interesting enough to finish the game and have a blast doing so.


----------



## YujiroHanma (Aug 19, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> And this thread will be full of nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) soon...
> 
> 
> I like all the desings(Yes, some are weird, but I still like them), and ever since Gen 1 they confirmed that there were more than 1000 Pok?mon. Deal with it.



I predict them trying to milk the fans.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 19, 2011)

I've loved and hated designs from every generation. Mewtwo remains bitchin', but you can't sit there and tell me Muk was a terribly inspired Pokemon... both from the first Gen, mind you. Likewise, I'm not impressed with Garbodor, but Reuniclus looks fuckin' cool. Throh and Sawk look funny because they remind me of muppets. 

In short, every gen's got cool Pokemon, every gen's got lame ones. I predict that by Gen 6, everyone will have worked out their favorite Gen 5 Pokemon, and it'll be a big change from the complaining right now. 



As for catching them all, that was silly from the start, unless you have friends or siblings with all the games opposite yours (FireRed to your LeafGreen, for example), and you feel like doing a lot of trading. The "Catch 'em All" slogan is a good hook, a play element for the completionists. But the Pokemon games have a little something for several types of players, not everyone _has_ to dedicate their time to catching them all. 

Better to focus on the ones you want and like: breed them, train them, make them beastly.


----------



## Hawk (Aug 19, 2011)

Every gen has some awesome and some not so awesome pokemon, althoguh I do agree having one game with all the regions would be interesting. This way they can keep making more money and essentially they're still making the game more interesting. 

As long as they keep dishing out games in pairs D/P, B/W, HG/SS, etc... You'll have people who will buy both (+profit) not to mention you'll have the people who'll enjoy trading, training, online battling and everything else that comes with the games. 

I doubt they'll stop making pokemon, by the end of the series there will be more then 1000 pokemon, surely.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 19, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> I doubt they'll stop making pokemon, by the end of the series there will be more then 1000 pokemon, surely.



POK?MON WILL GO ON EVEN AFTER MY DEATH!!


----------



## Rhythmic- (Aug 19, 2011)

Gen V has a fuckton of cool pokes, but the bad ones are far worse compared to the (bad)ones from the older generations, that you just can't help but point it out. Gen V >>>> Gen IV overall imo. I wasn't all for Gen V when it was first introduced, but it did show me that Gamefreak can still come up with some amazingly designed pokemons. Seems like they're not burned out of ideas yet, so I'm interested to see what they come up with in Gen VI.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 19, 2011)

Where the fuck are the current generation fans? You know...the people who have D/P/P or B/W as their first pokemon game. I swear...its like every person who plays pokemon on the planet is over 20 years old.

My 9 year old cousin looks at the first generation and makes fun of so many of the designs. He doesn't even wanna try playing Fire Red...


----------



## Kuja (Aug 19, 2011)

Well, Pokemon Red was my first Pokemon game, and imo I think Gen 1 was the worst, it just seemed boring to me after awhile, and I understand that Gen 1 fans will complain about how it's the best version and "there's no other game that can beat the first", but this is Pokemon we're talking about. It's meant for children, and it shouldn't bother you whether they have bad designs or not because it will keep changing, everyone will complain about Gen VI's design's are bad and how Gen V had better.

I don't mind the amount of Pokemon we get though, it's more refreshing to have newer ones.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 19, 2011)

Other than the starters in gen 1, I couldn't care less about the first gen. Then again...the 2nd gen was full of boring designs.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 19, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Where the fuck are the current generation fans? You know...the people who have D/P/P or B/W as their first pokemon game. I swear...its like every person who plays pokemon on the planet is over 20 years old.
> 
> My 9 year old cousin looks at the first generation and makes fun of so many of the designs. He doesn't even wanna try playing Fire Red...



I'm 19 and red was my first Pok?game


----------



## Stunna (Aug 19, 2011)

I've disregarded all posts to point out how wrong this thread is. I won't rest until we have thousands of Pokemon. One for each species of animal irl.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 19, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I'm 19 and red was my first Pok?game



Any person claiming 1st gen>the rest in order should state their age so they can have their opinion considered irrelevant


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't care how many pokemon they make.

So long as each new generation of games continue to be fun and satisfying.

Oh, and in b4 nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Scizor (Aug 19, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Any person claiming 1st gen>the rest in order should state their age so they can have their opinion considered irrelevant



So, my opinion is irrelevant? 



Basilikos said:


> Oh, and in b4 nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Dude, I've posted twice before you did.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 19, 2011)

Scizor said:


> So, my opinion is irrelevant?



Not you! I know you like all the gens


----------



## Scizor (Aug 19, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Not you! I know you like all the gens



Then that makes two of us 

Right?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 19, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Then that makes two of us
> 
> Right?



Meh, I wouldn't call any gen bad. But I would say there are both Quality and Garbage in each of them, so thats about the same


----------



## YujiroHanma (Aug 19, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Other than the starters in gen 1, I couldn't care less about the first gen. Then again...the 2nd gen was full of boring designs.



Second Gen was my favorite, although they have quite a bit amount of forgettable pokemon.
Although making you visit Kanto again was very refreshing.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Meh, I wouldn't call any gen bad. But I would say there are both Quality and Garbage in each of them, so thats about the same



And the amount of well designed Pokemon as the gens pass by are decreasing.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 19, 2011)

YujiroHanma said:


> Second Gen was my favorite, although they have quite a bit amount of forgettable pokemon.
> Although making you visit Kanto again was very refreshing.
> 
> 
> ...



How old are you?


----------



## Stroev (Aug 19, 2011)

YujiroHanma said:


> I'm sorry when you have an ice cream and fungus pokemon that's when you know you've went overboard and there are just too many Legendary pokemon!


But those aren't legendary.



> people like me would be happier and the Pokemon Series would not die.


And not a profit would be lost.


----------



## YujiroHanma (Aug 20, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> How old are you?



21 years old, Lost my Pokemon virginity to red.
I skipped Gen IV then decided to play again for the sake of it.



Stroev said:


> But those aren't legendary.
> 
> 
> And not a profit would be lost.



I know those aren't legendary.
But in my honest opinion I think there are just too many Uber pokemon.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 20, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with the latest gen games themselves, they just have bad Pokemon designs. And that's just logical, they have already done more than 600 of these things, of course they are running out of good ideas.

20 years old and Blue was my first


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 20, 2011)

All the over 20 year old fans should think...

Maybe your just outgrowing pokemon. Its only nostalgia that makes the earlier gens seem more impressive. Therefore your criticism may be the result of that? There're kids who go crazy over the 4th generation today.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 20, 2011)

No way I say we need more of them, they need to fix all those weak and useless Pokemon like Dunsparce, Delibird, Luvdisc, etc



Pokemon


----------



## YujiroHanma (Aug 20, 2011)

How long did that take you again? 
and you actually have all of them in order


----------



## AngryBadger (Aug 20, 2011)

GameFreak isn't running out of ideas, the pokemon designs are just gradually getting more different and different, that old school fans who are blinded by nostalgia regard them as very alien or "digimon" looking from the very first pokemon. It happens alot in fanbases unfortunatley. Now, there's a reason that GF isn't running out of ideas. There was a forum that adresses this but I can't find it so I'll justsay it here. During the creation of each new generation, GF hires new people to come up with new pokemon ideas when that time comes. These new employees come up with fresh new ideas, which are then approved and drawn into a pokemon by artist Ken Sugimori.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 20, 2011)

YujiroHanma said:


> How long did that take you again?
> and you actually have all of them in order


Someone else did, the chart has been out for nearly a year now.


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 20, 2011)

AngryBadger said:


> These new employees come up with fresh new ideas, which are then approved and drawn into a pokemon by artist Ken Sugimori.


And Ken Sugimori makes even the most outlandish idea look good.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 20, 2011)

YujiroHanma said:


> I just recently completed Pokemon White, got the National Dex and thought, 'Hey! why don't I catch 'em all!"
> Then I discovered there was 646 pokemon.
> 
> I'm sorry when you have an* ice cream *and fungus pokemon that's when you know you've went overboard and there are just too many Legendary pokemon!
> ...


um no people play new generation games for the new pokemon not for the regions.

there also no ice cream pokemon the one you meant is a icicle covered in snow and there nothing wrong whit fugus pokemon not difference than the mushroom pokemon we had since gen1.

the pokemon series would die if they do not introduce new pokemon.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 21, 2011)

Ice cream and fungus look better than pokeballs, whatever the hell Diglett is, a grass ball, and all those goddamn fish.


----------



## AngryBadger (Aug 21, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Ice cream and fungus look better than pokeballs, whatever the hell Diglett is, a grass ball, and all those goddamn fish.



Like I said, GF never really ran out of ideas, but atleast Sugimori has the balls to approve an ice cream design(even though its really an icicle brought to life via solar energy). And wait werent you the one who disagreed who thought the legendary beasts were dogs?


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 21, 2011)

I agree. Its beyond ridiculous now.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 21, 2011)

YujiroHanma said:


> I just recently completed Pokemon White, got the National Dex and thought, 'Hey! why don't I catch 'em all!"
> Then I discovered there was 646 pokemon.


dont you wanna be the best , like no one ever was?


----------



## Esura (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm 21 and Pokemon Red popped my Poke-cherry. 

That said, despite being 649 Pokemons now (come on, thats too much), I really like B/W and its characters and Pokemons. Gothitelle will be the next Gardevoir!


----------



## StoneCliff (Aug 21, 2011)

Remember the theme song?


At least one hundred and fifty *OR MORE* to see!

There just happen to be _alot_ more.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 21, 2011)

AngryBadger said:


> Like I said, GF never really ran out of ideas, but atleast Sugimori has the balls to approve an ice cream design(even though its really an icicle brought to life via solar energy). And wait werent you the one who disagreed who thought the legendary beasts were dogs?



Yes...they are Dogs


----------



## Primarch Horus (Aug 21, 2011)

Hm, this is how I see it:

Gen 1 + Gen 2 = 251 great pokemon, some better some worse.

Add to that the good (or better said decent) ones from Gen 3, 4 and 5. 
How many do you have?
351 I bet.


----------



## Nechku Chan (Aug 21, 2011)

Their are too many pokemon,I can't stand it!I used to love the pokerap you know the catchy pokemon song with all 150 pokemon? that can never happen because their are like 600 it would take forever to do a Rap.The new pokemon designs do not appeal to me and they don't look original.Ash is Never ageing he just won't or will never grow to an Adult.


----------



## AngryBadger (Aug 21, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Yes...they are Dogs



There BEASTS. Take it or leave it


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 21, 2011)

AngryBadger said:


> There BEASTS. Take it or leave it



I always thought they were cats. 

To me it's like this.

Entei = Lion

Suicune = Cheetah

Raikou = Tiger


----------



## Sunrider (Aug 21, 2011)

Entei could go either way, in my opinion. It looks like either a lion or overgrown St. Bernard. 

Raikou looks like nothing but a Sabretooth Tiger. I can't think of that one as anything but a cat. 

Suicune is the only one who's features look unmistakably canine, like a super-size Greyhound or Boxer.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 21, 2011)

AngryBadger said:


> There BEASTS. Take it or leave it


----------



## Stroev (Aug 21, 2011)

FUCK YOU THEY ARE ALWAYS DOGS TO ME


----------



## YujiroHanma (Aug 22, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> um no people play new generation games for the new pokemon not for the regions.
> 
> there also no ice cream pokemon the one you meant is a icicle covered in snow and there nothing wrong whit fugus pokemon not difference than the mushroom pokemon we had since gen1.
> 
> the pokemon series would die if they do not introduce new pokemon.



I'm not denying that we need more Pokemon, what I'm saying is that they should go out of the box.



I'm sorry, I cannot see how you don't see it as an Ice cream cone.



Esura said:


> I'm 21 and Pokemon Red popped my Poke-cherry.
> 
> That said, despite being 649 Pokemons now (come on, thats too much), I really like B/W and its characters and Pokemons. Gothitelle will be the next Gardevoir!



ot Gothitelle is Gardevoirs Rival


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 22, 2011)

I catch only the strongest and most valuable pokemon.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 22, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I catch only the strongest and most valuable pokemon.


Oh yeah? Well then Kaiba let's see you handle me when I have the power of the heart of the cards, and most importantly, my friends!


----------



## Scizor (Aug 22, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> I always thought they were cats.
> 
> To me it's like this.
> 
> ...



Raikou is obviously a sabretooth tiger, imo.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 22, 2011)

Will you guys stop with that debate over Entei, Raikou, and Suicune

They are Beast  They have a mix of canine and feline features.


----------



## Primarch Horus (Aug 22, 2011)

Stroev said:


> Oh yeah? Well then Kaiba let's see you handle me when I have the power of the heart of the cards, and most importantly, my friends!



Hahahaha. xD

Blue-eyed-dragon-mon?


----------



## AngryBadger (Aug 22, 2011)

Here it is


----------



## Kirito (Aug 22, 2011)

no shit op no shit


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 22, 2011)

Each new gen is for a new gen or kids right? I think there should be more pokemon, but just make sure they look good, not like a trash bag pokemon or anything like that.

There are lots of unused animals they could still use, or even redo some animals they have only used once. Plus there are always pre-evolutions and evolutions.

Perhaps they should be looking to mythological animals or legends and that sort of stuff too for inspiration. Like a new gen using the 12 zodiac animals, the those four animals protectors etc. Not just for the legendary pokemon.

Maybe thinking of type combinations first and creating pokemon based on the combinations would be good too.


----------



## AngryBadger (Aug 22, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Each new gen is for a new gen or kids right? I think there should be more pokemon, but just make sure they look good, not like a trash bag pokemon or anything like that.
> 
> There are lots of unused animals they could still use, or even redo some animals they have only used once. Plus there are always pre-evolutions and evolutions.
> 
> ...



While trubbish is a really horrible looking pokemon, it fufills its purpose well. See, pokemon isnt just about taking real life animals, painting them a different color,and calling it a pocket monster. GF also takes mythology, concepts, legends etc and turns it into a pokemon. Garbador is supposed to represent human pollution on the planet, Scrafty while it is a lizard, is very creative because it has that delinquent theme going for it. This is how I find pokemon interesting, and what separates it from digimon, Yu gi oh, and Bakugan. This is what nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) dont understand imo


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 22, 2011)

If the gens were reversed, (ie. Gen 5 Pokemon were really Gen 1, and Gen 1 Pokemon were now Gen 5), people would still be saying how unoriginal and awful Gen 5 is. 

"A Pokeball Pokemon? With an evolution that's just an upside down Pokeball? AWFUL"

"A little mound with two eyes and a nose? And the evolution is just three of them together? AWFUL"

"A ball with two magnets on the side? And the evolution is just three of them together? AWFUL"

"A sludge Pokemon? And it's evolution is just meaner-looking sludge? AWFUL"

"A two headed bird? And it's evolution is just an extra head with different moods? AWFUL"

"Another sludge Pokemon that's just pink and copies things? AWFUL"

I could keep going. It's all just bullshit nostalgia.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 22, 2011)

Death-kun said:


> If the gens were reversed, (ie. Gen 5 Pokemon were really Gen 1, and Gen 1 Pokemon were now Gen 5), people would still be saying how unoriginal and awful Gen 5 is.
> 
> "A Pokeball Pokemon? With an evolution that's just an upside down Pokeball? AWFUL"
> 
> ...


This.

They don't keep making these games just to entertain older fans. The games are also for new fans to pokemon.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 22, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> This.
> 
> They don't keep making these games just to entertain older fans. The games are also for new fans to pokemon.



This

The franchise has continued drawing in more and more kids with every generation. My little cousin lives solely off the 4th and 5th gens, and seen the anime from those start points. Not a single fuck is given from him when I tell him they used to make good episodes or there are more pokemon to see.

Nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will be ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)...It sucks getting older


----------



## Scizor (Aug 22, 2011)

I didn't know I was part of a minority with thinking each gen has pros..

Well, at least I'm happy


----------



## AngryBadger (Aug 22, 2011)

Scizor said:


> I didn't know I was part of a minority with thinking each gen has pros..
> 
> Well, at least I'm happy



I thought nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) were the minority  From what I've seen a lot of kids who grew up with gen I can get used to the new pokemon. It's true that when the gen V pokedex was revealed everyone was berating the new pokemon. But that happens with every gen that got released after gen II. Eventually those who arent blinded by nostalgia will get used to the new pokemon, and find favorites among the the new batch. Besides, the games are still fun, and its always nice to experience the game with new pokemon. Nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are just very vocal, kinda like the crazy parts of religion, likw fundi christians.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 22, 2011)

AngryBadger said:


> While trubbish is a really horrible looking pokemon, it fufills its purpose well. See, pokemon isnt just about taking real life animals, painting them a different color,and calling it a pocket monster. GF also takes mythology, concepts, legends etc and turns it into a pokemon. Garbador is supposed to represent human pollution on the planet, Scrafty while it is a lizard, is very creative because it has that delinquent theme going for it. This is how I find pokemon interesting, and what separates it from digimon, Yu gi oh, and Bakugan. This is what nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) dont understand imo



Digimon and Yugioh monsters are a lot cooler, IMO. The crews for each have more creative flexibility with them.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 23, 2011)

AngryBadger said:


> I thought nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) were the minority  From what I've seen a lot of kids who grew up with gen I can get used to the new pokemon. It's true that when the gen V pokedex was revealed everyone was berating the new pokemon. But that happens with every gen that got released after gen II. Eventually those who arent blinded by nostalgia will get used to the new pokemon, and find favorites among the the new batch. Besides, the games are still fun, and its always nice to experience the game with new pokemon. Nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are just very vocal, kinda like the crazy parts of religion, likw fundi christians.



Go to IGN and you'll say otherwise.


----------



## Gameboy (Aug 23, 2011)

Gen 5 is the worst. I mean, why make another fire starter typing fire/fighting. When we had blaziken that was cool. When we had infernape that was like whatever, and now we have another fire/fighting. Cmon! And on top of that, that starter is bacon that cooks itself. And the pokemon designs are horrible


----------



## Scizor (Aug 23, 2011)

Gameboy said:


> And on top of that, that starter is bacon that cooks itself.



How can you NOT find that awesome 

On a slightly more serious note: Emboar does have the unrivaled flame beard, though


----------



## AngryBadger (Aug 23, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Go to IGN and you'll say otherwise.



Where the IGNorant people gather? Besides that 100 best Pokemon poll was BS. IGN set that thing up right after B/W came out, like it was a ploy to intensify the gen 5 hate or something. Well Zekrom did get in the top 10 atleast.


----------



## AngryBadger (Aug 23, 2011)

Gameboy said:


> Gen 5 is the worst. I mean, why make another fire starter typing fire/fighting. When we had blaziken that was cool. When we had infernape that was like whatever, and now we have another fire/fighting. Cmon! And on top of that, that starter is bacon that cooks itself. And the pokemon designs are horrible



I somewhat agree on too much fire/fighting starter.





And you people act like EVERY gen 5 pokemon has horrible designs.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 23, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Go to IGN and you'll say otherwise.



Yeah like they aren't Bias, my favorite generation was the 4th COME AT ME and MY SET.


----------



## AngryBadger (Aug 23, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Yeah like they aren't Bias, my favorite generation was the 4th COME AT ME and MY SET.



In all honesty, Rampardos is one of the coolest prehistoric pokemon yet. It's the only one that actually looks like a legit dinosaur. Why the he'll is gamefreak stalling on a raptor and t Rex pokemon?


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 23, 2011)

A velociraptor pokemon would be badass.


----------



## Dorzium (Aug 24, 2011)

I have an idea for a legendary trio. Its a prehistoric trio, representing prehistoric life on the land, sea, and air.



_________________________________
Aquatic prehistoric life Pokemon
Type: Dragon/Water

Appearance: Its head is like a pliosaur with sharp Dunkleosteus-like tooth plates. It has a turtle-like shell, flippers for forelimbs, and clawed back legs. Its tail is shaped like a whale's tail fluke. Mostly blue.

Ability: Storm Surge - Triples Speed in rain.

Signature Move: Tidal Crash - Special Water-type move like Surf except with a base power of 100 and functions like Heat Wave(Doesn't hit your own team), and lowers the Speed of those it hits.

Strongest Stats: Sp. Attack then Speed
_________________________________



_________________________________
Land prehistoric life Pokemon
Type: Dragon/Grass

Appearance: Its head is like a gorgonopsid with short mammoth-like tusks resembling wood, and it has a short armored neck. Its arms are short and powerfully built with hooked claws. Its back legs are like a theropod dinosaur's but short with elephant-like feet. Its back is armored with ankylosaur-like armor. It has a long clubbed tail that drags on the ground. Shaggy fur covers most of its body. Mostly brown and green.

Ability: Wood Armor - Raises Sp. Defense every turn when the sunlight is strong.

Signature Move: Tail Crush - Its a Physical Grass-type move with a base power of 120 and lowers the Sp. Defense of the target.

Strongest Stats: Attack then Sp. Defense
_________________________________



_________________________________
Flying prehistoric life Pokemon
Type: Dragon/Flying

Appearance: Has a head like a Dimorphodon with a Pteranodon-like crest and long thin antennae that face backward. It has six wings, with two pairs of arm wings, and one pair of leg wings. Its wings resemble a cross between a pterosaur's, a bird's, and an insect's. Its tail is long with two rear antennae and a pterosaur-like tail rudder in between. Is red and yellow.

Ability: Jet Stream - Doubles Attack when below 1/2 HP.

Signature Move: Sonic Cutter - Physical Flying type move with a base power of 100 that lowers the target's Attack two stages every time it hits.

Strongest Stats: Speed then Attack


----------



## AngryBadger (Aug 24, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> I have an idea for a legendary trio. Its a prehistoric trio, representing prehistoric life on the land, sea, and air.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This sounds like a pretty good idea. The concept of the excistance of pokemon before the evolution of the human being hasn't been done yet, so this has potential for a next gen concept IMO. Problem is, those new gen haters would look at this, and say "OMG KYOGRE GROUDON AND RAYQUAZA RIPOFF, EXCEPT ITS IN THE PAST!!! THERE RUNNING OUT OF IDEAS B/C THET GON COPY HOENN LEGENDARIES!!!!"


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 24, 2011)

All the Fossil pokemon suck donkey balls except the 4th gens and Aerodactyl


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 24, 2011)

I wouldn't mind the massive number of Pokemon if it was at least possible to get them all in a single generation.  Having to trade between multiple generations pisses me off.

I also hate that some Pokemon are _only_ available at events.  I could see if you could get them maybe a generation early at a special event as a promotional incentive but after a while it should be available in the game somewhere.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 24, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> A velociraptor pokemon would be badass.



real life velocirapters are the size of a large dog and have feathers, Jurassic Park made all their Dinosaurs bigger and stronger.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 24, 2011)

Bioness said:


> real life velocirapters are the size of a large dog and have feathers, Jurassic Park made all their Dinosaurs bigger and stronger.


They were called raptors in the movie but I'm pretty sure they had the bodies of Deinonychuses.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> All the Fossil pokemon suck donkey balls except the 4th gens and Aerodactyl



Kabutops says hi, imo


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 24, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Kabutops says hi, imo



Kabutops should stay quiet


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Kabutops should stay quiet



Kabutops is awesome, imo.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 24, 2011)

>Wild Fleet Admiral Akainu appeared!
>Go, Kabutops!
>Kabutops used Stone Edge!
>Critical hit! It's super effective!
>Wild Fleet Admiral Akainu fainted
>mfw: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Come at me, bro.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 24, 2011)

Kabutops has done nothing. Show me Kabutops being awesome from the anime, manga, or games? He has nothing to speak of...


----------



## AngryBadger (Aug 24, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Kabutops has done nothing. Show me Kabutops being awesome from the anime, manga, or games? He has nothing to speak of...



He was in that pokemon movie starring Latios and Latias.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 24, 2011)

Kabutops is BRO tier


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 24, 2011)

AngryBadger said:


> He was fodder in that pokemon movie starring Latios and Latias.



Fixed                       .


----------



## Scizor (Aug 25, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Kabutops has done nothing. Show me Kabutops being awesome from the anime, manga, or games? He has nothing to speak of...



Swift swim Kabutops can be an effective sweeper with rain dance up and a swords dance boost.

And even if it was a 'bad' Pok?mon, his design says enough, imo.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 25, 2011)

Salamence is one of my faves, along with Metagross, but I generally dislike Generation III pokemon...


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 26, 2011)

Gameboy said:


> Gen 5 is the worst. I mean, why make another fire starter typing fire/fighting. When we had blaziken that was cool. When we had infernape that was like whatever, and now we have another fire/fighting. Cmon! And on top of that, that starter is bacon that cooks itself. And the pokemon designs are horrible



Emboar is one of my favorite Pokemon of Gen 5.

I think the designs of Gen 5 are really cool and original, while there are a few that just aren't up to snuff.

Rinse and repeat the above sentence for every generation.


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 1, 2011)

I think there will be too many pokemon when I can be shown a Pokemon and I can not tell what type it is. Is that poor judgement on my part?


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 1, 2011)

Eonflare said:


> I think there will be too many pokemon when I can be shown a Pokemon and I can not tell what type it is. Is that poor judgement on my part?


No, it just means the creators are finally getting clever in their designs. I _like_ not being able to tell the type of a Pokemon just by looking at it.


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 1, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> No, it just means the creators are finally getting clever in their designs. I _like_ not being able to tell the type of a Pokemon just by looking at it.



I still await that day.


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 1, 2011)

I guess there are some Pokemon where their type is hard to tell just from sight, I still think that it is still pretty easy to make a reasonable guess though.

I thought about that for a while and I think that you should be able to tell types from their looks with a reasonable number of pokemon, If they weren't what they appeared to be, or were the complete opposite, it would just be weird.


----------



## Imamember (Oct 1, 2011)

At the end of the day whether you started playing Pokemon from Gen 1 or Gen 5, Charizard is still king, Mewtwo was the greatest final Pokemon, and the Legendary birds are the best Legendary Trio, Gen 2 gives it a run for its money with the Legendary dogs but wont compete, maybe its because im a fan of old school pokemon and stopped playing after Gen 3 i dunno just my opinion!


----------



## AngryBadger (Oct 1, 2011)

Imamember said:


> At the end of the day whether you started playing Pokemon from Gen 1 or Gen 5, Charizard is still king, Mewtwo was the greatest final Pokemon, and the Legendary birds are the best Legendary Trio, Gen 2 gives it a run for its money with the Legendary dogs but wont compete, maybe its because im a fan of old school pokemon and stopped playing after Gen 3 i dunno just my opinion!



Charizard is overrated, I slightly agree with Mewtwo, though I prefer the legendaries who are BORN with their status(Raquayza, Lugia, Zekrom etc.) and I think the legendary birds are the most bland of the trios. I like the regis, the beasts(there BEASTS not DOGS), and the musketeer trio better. But that's my opinion too.


----------



## Psych (Oct 1, 2011)

The new game just needs to keep the same Pokemon that we have but really mix and match things up.

Give us a large number of starters to pick from. More friends in the game, deeper story.

Every Pokemon capture-able in the game by some form or other. I would love a game that somehow fit all 5 regions into it with a story playing out from start to end.



Eonflare said:


> I guess there are some Pokemon where their type is hard to tell just from sight, I still think that it is still pretty easy to make a reasonable guess though.



They really need to add the pokemon your fighting against type be displayed in the battle screen.

Hell in the middle of a battle Ash can pull out his Pokedex and read about them. There should be a option for us to seeing as after the fight our Dex is updated with some information regarding that Pokemon. Would be a great feature.


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 2, 2011)

Ash's 'dex already has the Data of every Pokemon in it. We all are just given a 'dex with absolutely no data on Pokemon until we catch them.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Oct 5, 2011)

I think it would be boring to play with the same Pokemon in every game. I don't even use the same Pokemon when I replay a game.


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 5, 2011)

They should make the next starters Fire+Dark, Water+Fighting, Grass+Psychic.
They'd be pretty damn good, if a little too useful.


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 5, 2011)

mhasemore said:


> They should make the next starters Fire+Dark, Water+Fighting, Grass+Psychic.
> They'd be pretty damn good, if a little too useful.



Do you honestly think they'll make a sixth generation? The designs of the fifth are kind of getting weird.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 5, 2011)

Eonflare said:


> Do you honestly think they'll make a sixth generation? The designs of the fifth are kind of getting weird.


Says you. I think many of the fifth gen designs look kind of cool. Taking Emboar as an example: statistically disappointing, but... _beard of fire_. You can't beat that!

At the least, I don't think any of them are more or less nutty than designs from previous gens (I mean really, has anyone ever bothered to give Tangela some thought? _A ball of seaweed in red shoes. _Think about it).


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 5, 2011)

I think Gen V was full of extremes. Serperior and Samurott were pretty good, Haxorus was good, Archeops, but some were quite weird. Like the ice cream, the gear, and those monkeys


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 6, 2011)

If anything looked ridiculous to me, I'd say it's Trubbish and Garbodor. Basically a broken garbage bag with a face on it. 

But like I said, I can't find it any less ridiculous than previous designs. I mean, Grimer is just a blob of diarrhea with a face, and Muk is just a larger version of that.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 6, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> Says you. I think many of the fifth gen designs look kind of cool. Taking Emboar as an example: statistically disappointing, but... _beard of fire_. You can't beat that!
> 
> At the least, I don't think any of them are more or less nutty than designs from previous gens (I mean really, has anyone ever bothered to give Tangela some thought? _A ball of seaweed in red shoes. _Think about it).



Very true.

Same goes for (for example) Grimer/Muk (Just sludge) and Pidgey/Pidgeotto/Pidgeot (They're really just birds).

And these are from the 'superior' first Gen.

Don't get me wrong though, I love all gens. It's just that the Gen V hate bandwagon is a bit silly; each gen has pros and cons, imo. ^^


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 6, 2011)

Well If you count how much better some of the designs were, Gen V is about equal with Gen I.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 6, 2011)

mhasemore said:


> Well If you count how much better some of the designs were, Gen V is about equal with Gen I.



My point exactly.
Pretty much the same goes for other gens, too, imo.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 6, 2011)

I love all the pokemons, and always will


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 6, 2011)

Except i HATE Bidoof, Luvdisc and most normal pokemon


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 6, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Very true.
> 
> Same goes for (for example) Grimer/Muk (Just sludge) and Pidgey/Pidgeotto/Pidgeot (They're really just birds).
> 
> ...



Definitely.

Jigglypuff
Oddish and its evos
Bellsprout/Weepinbell
Venonat/Venomouth
Drowzee/Hypno
Exeggcutor
Goldeen/Seeking
Mr. Mime

Gen 1 had a lot of really corny/uninspired designs. Every Gen has had bad mons and good mons. Gen 5 is no different.

But, back then it was ALL we had. Now that we have 600+ mons, some people expect them all to be Tyranitars, Gyarados'es, Salamences, etc.

All pkmn are NOT created equally.


----------



## AngryBadger (Oct 6, 2011)

IMO people hate on Gen 5 mostly because of Garbador and the ice cream lines, which for some reason overshadow the GOOD gen V pokemon like: Hydreigon, Haxorus, Braviary, Volcarona, Samurott, Serperior, Golurk, Bisharp, Bouffolant, Archeops, Carracosta, Zoroark, Zebstrika, Gigalith, Darmanitan, Sawsbuck, Eelektross, Liepard, Krookodile, Scrafty, Chandelure, Escavalier, Accelgor, Scolipede, Leavanny, Minccino, Emolga, Zekrom, Reshiram, and Durant. Again, IMO these pokemon I listed all have great designs and are as cool as anything in the "allmighty First gen". Another thing. They complain about item Pokemon now(Chandelure)...yet in gen 1 we had a magnet and a pokeball as pokemon. Funny thing is that even the chandelier looks more creative than those two "original" pokemon


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 6, 2011)

Cahndelure is cool as fuck to me.

And that was before I found out its stats + ability.

Also you forgot Terrakion, and the B-Boy Genies. I know the genies are pallet swaps, and I'm kinda disappointed in that, but, they're still cool to me.

Terrakion is a gangster ass bull. IMO the best legendary in gen 5.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't mind saying I think Reuniculus looks cool as fuck, even if by rights, he should be weird. 

And Bouffalant... dat afro, yo.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 6, 2011)

Did someone call Pidgeotto a normal bird?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dat hairstyle


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 6, 2011)

Well Pidgeotto does seem pretty normal, just like all the normal/flying types (well most of them)
Though they don't look much pidgeons at all.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 7, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Did someone call Pidgeotto a normal bird?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



A change of haircut (or the presence of a haircut itself) doesn't really change the fact it's just a bird.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 7, 2011)

Each pokemon generation has its share of good and bad designs.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> A change of haircut (or the presence of a haircut itself) doesn't really change the fact it's just a bird.



But dem colourful tail feathers:33


----------



## Scizor (Oct 7, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> But dem colourful tail feathers:33



Still a birdy


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 7, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Still a birdy



But the intimidating eye shadow


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 8, 2011)

Fearow is far more intimidating than either Pidgeotto or Pidgeot... strangely Fearow is stronger than Pidgeot stat wise.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 8, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> But the intimidating eye shadow



lol, still a birdy. 

No matter what kind of wig or make-up you put on it, it's still a birdy


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 8, 2011)

How long has this thread been going on about birds? This is supposed to be about the fact that there are too many Pokemon, isn't it?


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 8, 2011)

Uh the thread is a statement, not a question. We can talk about basically anything to do with pokemon


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 8, 2011)

mhasemore said:


> Uh the thread is a statement, not a question. We can talk about basically anything to do with pokemon



Is that the case for every thread here?


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 8, 2011)

Eonflare said:


> Is that the case for every thread here?



No. Quiet. The ones asking questions are SPECIFIC therefore easy to go off topic.
This thread? Obvious.


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 8, 2011)

mhasemore said:


> No. Quiet. The ones asking questions are SPECIFIC therefore easy to go off topic.
> This thread? Obvious.



Obvious what? That it's perfectly fine to go off-topic on threads like these?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 8, 2011)

Scizor said:


> lol, still a birdy.
> 
> No matter what kind of wig or make-up you put on it, it's still a birdy



I walk away defeated today...


----------



## Scizor (Oct 8, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I walk away defeated today...



lol.

Can't win them all


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 8, 2011)

African-American Charizard says hi


----------



## God (Oct 8, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Yeah, agreed. There's too many of them and they keep getting worse and worse.
> 
> Gen I & II - Awesome designs
> Gen III - Average
> ...



This


----------



## Bioness (Oct 8, 2011)

You bitches complaining about all the generations except 1 and 2 are blind and dumb.

Also Friday you aren't even black, and it would be African Charizard when was the last time you saw a black American having relationships with Africa.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 8, 2011)

Gen 2 is probably my least favourite.


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 8, 2011)

Gen I was my least favourite, and my favourite was Gen III


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 8, 2011)

Why Gen III? They didn't even have the physical/special split back then.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 8, 2011)

Generation 2 is my least favorite if we had to choose, but I love all Pokemon.


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 8, 2011)

Eonflare said:


> Why Gen III? They didn't even have the physical/special split back then.



Do you even need to ask? Sure you would know...


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 8, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Generation 2 is my least favorite if we had to choose, but I love all Pokemon.



wha?! You mean with feraligatr, lugia, ho oh and all those kickass pokemon? I cant belive you liked more the 3rth...


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 8, 2011)

Suicune, Feraligatr and Tyranitar were some of my favourites from Gen II


----------



## Dorzium (Oct 8, 2011)

How would people feel if they started another big branched evolution family similar to the Eeveelutions.

However instead of the ones they already did, they could do other Types like Fighting, Poison, Rock, Bug, Ghost, Steel, Ground, Dragon, and Flying. However they would have to leave two Types out if they wanted to make it even with the Eeveelutions.


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh that would get too complicated...


----------



## Commander Vimes (Oct 8, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> How would people feel if they started another big branched evolution family similar to the Eeveelutions.
> 
> However instead of the ones they already did, they could do other Types like Fighting, Poison, Rock, Bug, Ghost, Steel, Ground, Dragon, and Flying. However they would have to leave two Types out if they wanted to make it even with the Eeveelutions.



I don't know. That would be even more Pokemon. I barely catch 40 per playthrough as it it.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 8, 2011)

Fun Fact: Every Eeveolution has been a special type.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 9, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> How would people feel if they started another big branched evolution family similar to the Eeveelutions.
> 
> However instead of the ones they already did, they could do other Types like Fighting, Poison, Rock, Bug, Ghost, Steel, Ground, Dragon, and Flying. However they would have to leave two Types out if they wanted to make it even with the Eeveelutions.


I'm ok with this.


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 9, 2011)

I probably wouldn't care if they made another Eevee. It would actually just make Eevee look less unique in my eyes.


----------



## Hinataeye (Oct 9, 2011)

I used to play, but got bored when they made it past 300... I'm not wasting my time anymore.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 9, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> wha?! You mean with feraligatr, lugia, ho oh and all those kickass pokemon? I cant belive you liked more the 3rth...



The starters are my least favourite of the bunch. The legendaries are top quality but not convenient, and Tyranitar is post game caught.

The rest of the gen is a bore fest.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 9, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Gen 2 is probably my least favourite.





Bioness said:


> Generation 2 is my least favorite if we had to choose, but I love all Pokemon.



What about teh Scizor


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 9, 2011)

Scizor said:


> What about teh Scizor



Hes a traded pokemon. I despise traded pokemon for the fact that I can't have them


----------



## Scizor (Oct 9, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Hes a traded pokemon. I despise traded pokemon for the fact that I can't have them



Well, at least you have kind of a legit reason, imo.


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 9, 2011)

I remember the days when I couldn't get traded Pokemon either. They were annoying.


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 9, 2011)

Not getting traded is what was intended; getting all three starters all the time is probably not the experience intended by pokemon co.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 10, 2011)

mhasemore said:


> Not getting traded is what was intended; getting all three starters all the time is probably not the experience intended by pokemon co.



..They do want you to complete the Pok?dex.


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 10, 2011)

Scizor said:


> ..They do want you to complete the Pok?dex.



Really? That don't actually give you anything (of value) for it.


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 10, 2011)

It's more like a signature catch phrase that encourage people to do it.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 10, 2011)

They _commend_ you for completing the Pokedex, what they _want_ is for you to interact with other players, hence the trading and exclusivity.


----------



## Hinataeye (Oct 10, 2011)

What the actual purpose of the Pok?dex is to make it so you trade with other people to get more Pok?mon ; this, of course, obviously is almost impossible to do in the current version of Pok?mon without some hacks... over 600 Pok?mon. Some of which are impossible to get into now. With trading, however, it is possible...
To get the entire index of Pok?mon now is an incredibly hard proposition; indeed, with over 600 Pok?mon now it is impossible to the average person willing to do it. Only the serious hardcore people will ever waste this extraordinarily amount of time over something as trivial as this. Of course, there are other goals of Pok?mon. Like having fun, training to be the ultimate. Nintendo is obviously losing design quality... with over 600 Pok?mon designs, it is incredible they didn't lost it at around 400. Now, I've got to go, so if I missed anything, let me know.


----------



## TheTsukishima (Oct 10, 2011)

Having followed Pokemon since Red and Blue were released, I did not have a legitimate (non-glitched) Mew, Celebi, and Jirachi until just recently, and I'm still missing some events like Shaymin and Darkrai because I didn't invest in Platinum.  I don't particularly like trading to get what I want since it deprives me of my sense of accomplishment, so catching them all is something I won't bother with.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 10, 2011)

Eonflare said:


> Really? That don't actually give you anything (of value) for it.



That's subjective. 



mhasemore said:


> It's more like a signature catch phrase that encourage people to do it.



The fact they give you something, something that may or may not be valuable, is kind of proof they want you to do so.



Sunrider said:


> They _commend_ you for completing the Pokedex, what they _want_ is for you to interact with other players, hence the trading and exclusivity.



Nah, they just wanna sell both versions. (And to the same person even, if possible =P)


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 10, 2011)

I wonder if they'll ever give a greater reward for completing the 'dex in the future.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Oct 10, 2011)

Imagine if gamefreak had some secret prize for players with the completed pokedex. The madness that would take place on wifi. All so gamefreak could troll us.


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 10, 2011)

A secret prize definitely sounds good but... if you've completed the pokedex what could you possibly want for the game?
Perhaps a shiny DS accessory or something...


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 11, 2011)

If the prize was too big then everyone would do it and then the Pokemon company would go broke.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 11, 2011)

Maybe the prize wouldn't have to be something out-of-game. 

Maybe completing the Pokedex could give you something in-game, like a shiny legendary of your choice, or a pick of whatever Pokemon you want with perfect IVs and nature/personality of your choice... or all of the above. 

Or maybe, complete the regional Pokedex and open up a completely different region--like completing the Unovadex opens up Sinnoh, then Hoenn, then Johto/Kanto/Sevii, and then those little side regions from the Ranger games.


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 11, 2011)

That would be a good prize I guess, but how do you make a Pokemon game long enough to fit in another region after you complete the Pokedex, that's supposed to happen like, at the end of the game anyway.


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 12, 2011)

Something to do with getting 100% Shinies seems good; they're already ridiculously hard to get and not worth the bother in my opinion.


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 12, 2011)

Some sort of way to get shinies would be good, the only way I know of so far to get them other than just randomly is continuously defeating them in a chain of that Pokemon walker thing in Diamond/Pearl/Platinum.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 12, 2011)

Eonflare said:


> Some sort of way to get shinies would be good, the only way I know of so far to get them other than just randomly is continuously defeating them in a chain of that Pokemon walker thing in Diamond/Pearl/Platinum.



There's also the Masuda method, which lowers the odds from around 8000 to 2000 when you breed a foreign Pok?mon with one of your region.


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 12, 2011)

Personally, I don't care about shinies. My personal favorites don't look good in their alternate colors, and the alteration provides no bonuses. They're really nothing but trophies. 

But, trophies being what they are, is why I thought they might make a neat little prize for completing the Pokedex. Something to that effect, anyways.


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 12, 2011)

But i always thought Pokemon were meant to be our friends not battle trophies


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 12, 2011)

Maybe, but let's be honest, that is _all_ shinies are: trophies. Just something so one person can say _"I have this super rare pokemanz and you don't"_ to another.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 12, 2011)

Sunrider said:


> Personally, I don't care about shinies. My personal favorites don't look good in their alternate colors, and the alteration provides no bonuses. They're really nothing but trophies.
> 
> But, trophies being what they are, is why I thought they might make a neat little prize for completing the Pokedex. Something to that effect, anyways.



I agree.

Only a handful of Pok?mon look better shiny, imo.


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 12, 2011)

The fact that shinies are no stronger than normal immediately makes me


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 12, 2011)

Even though shinies are no stronger, I'd still rather have some, like Charizard for instance, if it was the same strength, I'd rather it be shiny.


----------



## Hinataeye (Oct 12, 2011)

I have about 4 shinies. I admit, they are just trophies lol.
I have a shiny magnezone. And a shiny Golem. A shiny crobat. And another... forgot, was stolen and don't want to drag out my Wii.


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 12, 2011)

Hinataeye said:


> I have about 4 shinies. I admit, they are just trophies lol.
> I have a shiny magnezone. And a shiny Golem. A shiny crobat. And another... forgot, was stolen and don't want to drag out my Wii.



Do you actually use them, or are they really just, as you say, a trophy to hold up?


----------



## Hinataeye (Oct 12, 2011)

I made them all level 100. I used only shiny magnezone, and crobat, other two I just kept. Funny thing is I found shiny Magneton Firered in the place where Mewtwo was at. and crobat at a cave where the power plant is.


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 12, 2011)

What's so funny about that?


----------



## Hinataeye (Oct 12, 2011)

It was funny to me, I used a master-ball on it, because I did not have any other poke-balls on me. I then went back, saved, and catched mewtwo with an ultra ball. That... was incredibly hard.


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 12, 2011)

If they are all level 100... it's too late to raise them differently.


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 12, 2011)

mhasemore said:


> If they are all level 100... it's too late to raise them differently.



Unless they haven't actually done any battling. Unless they reached Lv 100 by other means.


----------



## Hinataeye (Oct 12, 2011)

They all got raised by battling. Which wasted a long part of my time in the game.


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 12, 2011)

To me a pokemon on lvl 100 has no further use. I mean no more development or raising for them...


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 12, 2011)

mhasemore said:


> To me a pokemon on lvl 100 has no further use. I mean no more development or raising for them...



Is that why you've never actually done it? I've never seen any apart from your Dulos


----------



## Hinataeye (Oct 12, 2011)

I just did it because I wanted to, and I admit, it was fun. I mean, I raised 5 Salamences in my team, my favorite was one with Hydro-pump. They were all level 100, it took quite some time. I then used it in battles against other people, though I never used more then 1. They had all different moves, and were specialized for the purpose of the opponents pokemon purpose.


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 12, 2011)

5 Salamence's in one team? If an opponent had a fast special Ice attacker, the team would get beat pretty easily.


----------



## Hinataeye (Oct 12, 2011)

I said I used them in a case-by-case purpose. I only have one on me, though in certain cases I will use them all. My favorite Pokemon is Rayquaza.


----------



## Zero 00 (Oct 12, 2011)

I've loved Pokemon much. Too many Pokemon as too many animals in real life.
It's perfect, there is loved and hated, there is interesting and creepy.
But as far as we know, Pokemon acts like animals.
My most favorite is Giratina. But I also liked Gen I to III Pokemon, even IV. But V, ugh, why did they changed the numbers? But Generation V's games graphics are cool.
Trust me.


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 13, 2011)

Numbers? What numbers? What's wrong with them?


----------



## AngryBadger (Oct 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> This


Fail. It goes like this:
Gen 1-awesome
Gen 2-awesome
Gen 3-Awesome
Gen 4-Good
Gen 5-Awesome


Bioness said:


> You bitches complaining about all the generations except 1 and 2 are blind and dumb.
> .


This


Basilikos said:


> Each pokemon generation has its share of good and bad designs.


And this. Seriously now that I look back at gen 1, most of the pokemon werent that special.
Magnemite is just a floating magnet that evolved into 3 conjoined magnets
Voltorb is just a pokeball with a face that evolves into an upsidedown pokeball
Eggxecutor was just a walking coconut tree
Tangela was just a bunch of seaweed that wore red shoes
Jynx is a black women(no racism intended)
Diglett is just a wack-a-mole that evolved into 3 conjoined wack-a-moles.
And yet somehow Im supposed to believe those pokemon are superior to say:
Hydreigon
Haxorus
Braviary
Ferrothorn
Archeops
Carracosta
Zoroark
Scrafty
Bisharp
Golurk
Liepard
Krookodile
Excadrill
Gigalith
Galvantula
Scolipede
and Volcarona? Yeah right. Blind nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are blind


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 16, 2011)

I wonder how they keep getting new designs. Must rotate their artists.


----------



## kazuri (Oct 16, 2011)

They are too scared to try to sell the game with a good story alone, so they try to come out with quantity instead of quality. 30 new pokemon per new game would be great, thats still tons of variety, and lets the quality of those pokemon be much much better.

I wish they would even get rid of the whole gym concept, or revamp it. It is completely illogical right now. All gym leaders should be roughly the same strength.
 pokemon should listen to you based on how long they've been with you/how you treat them, not based on what gym badge you have, etc etc.

The whole gym / elite 4 should be 'side quests' and not main plot point in the story.. Hell, you're supposed to be seeing all pokemon, and stopping evil organization. Gyms should not be necessary for those things..


----------



## mhasemore (Oct 16, 2011)

I'd like them to change the way you interact with pokemon, and make the evil organisations more powerful.


----------



## Eonflare (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah, all the guards of all the organisations are stupid. They deal with intruders by battling Pokemon, why don't they just get a tazer or something?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 5, 2011)

And there will be more


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2011)

We are currently at gen V. It's a pretty high number. Won't it feel weird if they go further and make generation 6? 



Bioness said:


> You bitches complaining about all the generations except 1 and 2 are blind and dumb.



Nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are the worst. "hurr durr, everything after the first one(s) sucks"



mhasemore said:


> To me a pokemon on lvl 100 has no further use. I mean no more development or raising for them...



Not to mention that it can beat any opponent easily and thus there's no fun.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't think it's a bad thing there is a lot of Pokemon, I like how there's so many. I hope they make more and more.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 5, 2011)

Wow. This thread.



Seriously tho, loved Gyarados and Mewtwo. Also when the legendary pokemon where birds.

I played all on an emulator, yeah that's right.


----------



## mhasemore (Nov 5, 2011)

I think they should release less pokemon at a time, to retain their design quality if possible.


----------



## Sunrider (Nov 5, 2011)

Nah brah, design quality's just fine. 

If anything, I hope they release more in the future with more (and stranger) type variations.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 6, 2011)

mhasemore said:


> I think they should release less pokemon at a time, to retain their design quality if possible.



But then there would be less options when you're gathering your 6 pokemon main team.


----------



## Kiss (Nov 6, 2011)

That's why I prefer Gen I & II. But to each their own.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Nov 6, 2011)

Kiss said:


> That's why I prefer Gen I & II. But to each their own.



That makes you a nostalgic veteran like me lol.

I fancy a quick game of Pokemon red now.


----------

